# Would you adopt an older poodle if you had kids?



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not ready for another poodle yet but I'm definitely mulling it over. I had thought that getting an older puppy or a young adult (anything 4 or under) might be a better option than starting all over with a puppy. But I read about a child getting attacked (not by a poodle - a different large breed) on another dog forum I'm on and it scared me. This two year old just walked by this dog and it jumped on the child and grabbed it by the face and started shaking it. It took 3 adults to get the dog off and 60 stitches to the child's face. The dog was a pet visiting the two year old's home with his teenage owner and before this hadn't been known to be aggressive. 
So, do you think it is safe to adopt older dogs (especially larger breeds like a standard) if you have younger children? It has made me stop to think...


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm really not for adopting older dogs, I rather start with a puppy.
With older dogs you don't always know their life story, how
they were treated, cared for, environment raised in, temperment
sometimes...

I just think its better to start fresh. Just my opinion.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I think adopting an older puppy would be okay though, anything
a year or under perhaps. I got Scooter when he was 5 months 
old. Just make sure to ask the person trying to rehome the 
dog if it has been around and socialized with children before, etc.
Also, meeting the dog in person is a biggy too.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep I have and still do adopt older dogs. A couple have annoyed me with not being house broken properly due to being kennel dogs  But if they are the type Im looking for and are for sale, I find it beneficial to me as when they are older you can see how they have turned out.

This is the boy I picked up 2 days ago. Scuse his hair, need another trim.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, he's cute, Siv!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Aww, he's cute, Siv!



Fankyou MM. Hes a hairy bugger atm, will prolly do him next week.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

and his clipper cut someone done to him grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Apparantly everytime you clip his face its there. So will have to put a texta on it for shows.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I will never be having children but I would _never_ hesitate to suggest an older dog for a family nor would I reject a dog for being over a certain age. 

It really, *really* bothers me that people will automatically dismiss a wonderful animal because of its age. I have a 7 year old Chihuahua mix whom I am trying to place in a forever home and as soon as I tll people her age they frown and no longer want her. It absurd, she is such a sweet and loving dog and would make a great companion for any one. 

All of my dogs, save for Cher my Toy Poodle mix and Clover my Am.Cocker mix, I acquired as adult dogs.

I got Tuesday my Standard at almost a year old (in April, she turned 1 in May) and she is just great! She is by no means an old dog and is still considered a "puppy". *shrug* my next Standard will most likely be a young puppy but if I find the perfect one and its not a puppy that's just fine by me. Puppies are difficult and time consuming, I would much rather deal with an adult dog! Don't get me wrong puppies are great (puppy breath) and I can't wait for the day I breed my first litter but its ludicrous to me people will bypass an adult dog because of its age.

So long story short, just because one dog, one time did something "wrong" does not mean all dogs will act the same way. Who's to say that child it not aggravate the dog? Or its "teenage" owner did not lie about the dog never attacking before? 

P.S. Sivaro You new boy is gorgeous


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Siv - your new boy is so pretty and even though you say he needs grooming, I love his big fluffy coat.
I don't mind an older dog but the reason I would want to get a second poodle would be to be a playmate for kids and Wriggs. I wonder if an "older" dog and by that I mean over 5 - would want that or if it would be annoyed by kids and a young Wrigley. 
But I agree - while puppies are cute. I'm just fine with one that is a bit older and already potty trained (and possibly already fixed). Those are all a plus


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Siv - your new boy is so pretty and even though you say he needs grooming, I love his big fluffy coat.
> I don't mind an older dog but the reason I would want to get a second poodle would be to be a playmate for kids and Wriggs. I wonder if an "older" dog and by that I mean over 5 - would want that or if it would be annoyed by kids and a young Wrigley.
> But I agree - while puppies are cute. I'm just fine with one that is a bit older and already potty trained (and possibly already fixed). Those are all a plus


It would depend on the dog really, if you find a dog you really want have some play dates with your crew and see if things go well. 5 is not really old for a Standard they can live into their teens so you would have a good 10 years with dog and the majority of dogs adjust to new situation very well. But again it depends on the dog. If you go the rescue route find one that does fostering so you know what the dog has been introduced to.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Siv he is just gorgeous. I must say I never was one for browns but they're starting to grow on me the more I see the well bred ones. 

I love the idea of rescue especially for poodles as it's awful to think of them in pounds and shelters BUT I personally wouldn't get an older dog. While puppies are hard work the pup grows up in the environment it will be living in and can adapt. We're a bit different cause we run a small boarding kennel and have a very specific environment the pup needs to accept.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I would never turn a dog down due to its age, but in my situation if it wasn't good with kids or other dogs that could really be a problem! 

I have small children and small dogs so if my Daisy had been horrible with either that would have probably been a deal breaker and she wouldn't have gotten to come home with me. 

Lucky for us the only one who annoys her is our our black mini who is constantly licking her in the face...I think Raven thinks Daisy is her mom! :tongue:

I would definitely try to set-up play dates if possible with ANY puppy or dog you want to bring into your home. 

It would be harder with a puppy from a breeder becuase I don't know of many breeders who would like you bringing your male standard poodle over to their home...but as long as the pups were older and UTD on their shots I wouldn't see a problem with it. 

I would think a truly good breeder or rescue would honestly welcome both you and your dog into their home or facility...as long as he were UTD on his shots and everything and there were no other health factors involved, of course.

It certainly wouldn't hurt to ask the rescue or breeder if they mind if he came with you to meet any potential new family members!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww thankyou PP and gwt. I love Benny, he is a great dog. It didnt take him long to relax and my other dogs here just love him too. He follows me everywhere, cant get a moments peace roflmao. gwt, he is suppose to have this much hair, sorry meant he needs a bit of a trim. Im fussy and hate them looking curly when I take shots but I wanted memories of his first few days here.

Took this while he was self stacking in the backyard.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Love his name too Siv. I wanted to try and stack T for his after shots when I finished grooming him but with only me to stack and take the pic it just wasn't going to happen LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Siv - your new boy is so pretty and even though you say he needs grooming, I love his big fluffy coat.
> I don't mind an older dog but the reason I would want to get a second poodle would be to be a playmate for kids and Wriggs. I wonder if an "older" dog and by that I mean over 5 - would want that or if it would be annoyed by kids and a young Wrigley.
> But I agree - while puppies are cute. I'm just fine with one that is a bit older and already potty trained (and possibly already fixed). Those are all a plus


I think it totally depends on the dog and his/her personality. I have had Ginger since a pup but even thougth she loves the kids, I have to watch her because she has this fear and she will growl at them if they get too rough. TEddy on the other hand, was adopted at two and you couldn't ask for a better playmate for a kid. In fact, I think he would do well in a family with a child. He is so easy going and I have to watch the grandkids that they don't hurt him! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Awww thankyou PP and gwt. I love Benny, he is a great dog. It didnt take him long to relax and my other dogs here just love him too. He follows me everywhere, cant get a moments peace roflmao. gwt, he is suppose to have this much hair, sorry meant he needs a bit of a trim. Im fussy and hate them looking curly when I take shots but I wanted memories of his first few days here.
> 
> Took this while he was self stacking in the backyard.


Wow he is sure a show dog isnt he? beautiful - but lots of work to keep him looking that way I bet. Good luck with him!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Generally poodles have a very nice nature like all breeds however you may get the odd one who doesnt,I have 6 children and i would adopt a poodle if i was satisfied it had a good temprement


----------

